# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Msg 259, Ad hoc updates to system catalogs are not allowed.

## DLu

Hi:

SQL2005 ent sp3 with win ent 2003.
Server Name is changed, from A to B, but linked side still using A. In sql 2000, I could change the syserver table. But in SQL2005, is there a way to change the servername instead of reinstall SQL2005? I don't want to use the alias for linking.

update sys.servers
   set name = 'BBBBB'
 where name = 'AAAAA'

Msg 259, Level 16, State 1, Line 1
Ad hoc updates to system catalogs are not allowed.

thanks
David

----------


## skhanal

You need to allow updates first with

sp_configure 'allow updates',1

or you can drop the linked server and recreate it.

----------


## rmiao

You can't update system tables in sql2k5, even enabled 'allow updates'.

----------


## DLu

Hi Skhanal  and Raimao:

1. I made a mistake in creating linked server --- should not with bracket around it, such as '[AAA]', should be 'AAA'.
2. It looks in SQL2005, change of a computer name 'automatically' updating the sys.server or syserver already. Not like in SQL2000, need 'allow updates, 1' to update it.
3. And also, in SQL2005, sys.server is a catalog view for linked or remote server registered. Can not be updated. Am i right on it?

thanks for your help.
David

----------


## rmiao

That's right, you can't update system tables nor system views.

----------

